# BMC accessories



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I was wondering how I can order BMC accessories that they have on their web site. Especially the water bottle and clothing?

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

PBK has the BMC team kit. Other than that, maybe check out bikeman.com


----------



## Bike Switzerland (Apr 22, 2010)

You can find all the BMC accessories at the link below

http://www.bikeshopswitzerland.com


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Bike Switzerland said:


> You can find all the BMC accessories at the link below
> 
> http://www.bikeshopswitzerland.com


Do you happen to have the BMC Event Jacket it the other darker color (not the Vine)?


----------



## Bike Switzerland (Apr 22, 2010)

I know you can save 20% on BMC gear at www.bikeshopswitzerland.com with the code "friends".


----------

